# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Humanitarna udruga "Dječja sreća"

## petraa

Humanitarna udruga za pomoć djeci i socijalno ugroženim obiteljima "Dječja sreća" , sa sjedištem u Zagrebu i podružnicom u Rijeci, počinje sa svojim radom u petak, 11.12.2009.
Cilj osnivanja Udruge je organizirati projekte i humanitarne akcije u svrhu prikupljanja i raspodjele materijalnih, financijskih i inih dobara bolesnoj, nemoćnoj, napuštenoj i siromašnoj djeci te socijalno ugroženim obiteljima, samohranim roditeljima te starijim i nemoćnim osobama sa svrhom poboljšanja kvalitete njihovih života.  :Heart:

----------


## petraa

Humanitarna udruga "Dječja sreća" pokrenula je humanitarnu akciju prikupljanja trajnih namirnica radi formiranja prehrambenih paketa koji će se podijeliti socijalno ugroženim obiteljima.
Molim zainteresirane da me kontaktiraju na pp.  :Heart:

----------


## tajchi73

jel može malo više detalja o samoj udruzi. Tražim ih po internetu i registru ali bezuspješno.

----------


## petraa

Naravno.  :Smile:  
U registru udruga smo zavedeni pod punim nazivom koji glasi:
HUMANITARNA UDRUGA ZA POMOĆ DJECI I SOCIJALNO UGROŽENIM OBITELJIMA "DJEČJA SREĆA".  :Heart:

----------


## petraa

Humanitarna udruga "Dječja sreća" moli pomoć u prikupljanju dj. kozmetike i pelena vel. 7-18 kg za obitelj, korisnike trajne socijalne pomoći.
Molim da me kontaktirate na pp, hvala.  :Smile:

----------


## petraa

Molimo nekog s kombijem uslugu prijevoza za humanitarnu udrugu. Treba prevesti par kuhinjskih elemenata i ormara, te krevet na relaciji Novi Zagreb- Maksimir.
Prilično je hitno, nadam se da će netko biti velikog srca. Hvala.

----------


## petraa

Poštovani!! U tijeku je akcija prikupljanja školskog pribora, odjeće za djecu i odrasle, drva za ogrijev, dječjih 
pelena, trajne hrane. Našoj udruzi obratilo se nekoliko obitelji s navedenim  potrebama. To se ne događa negdje drugdje niti nekom drugom. 
Događa se ovdje  i nama. Zahvaljujemo svima koji će reagirati. Lijep pozdrav!

----------


## npjaksic

Mogu li dobiti podatke o vašoj adresi na koju mogu poslati robu od mojih cura,imam i dosta cipelica ,čak i dvije maxi cosi dječje sjedalice. Imam dosta robice za dvogodišnjakinje,našlo bi se i posteljine,igračaka,a poslali bi i malo hrane i slatkiša .Pozdrav!

----------


## jelena.O

evo ja danas pričala s petrom, i rekla je da imaju štand nA božićnom štandu u paviljonu 6, i rade ko i sajam, pa se može tam donijeti

----------


## npjaksic

Joj ipak mi je to 500 km predaleko od kuće :Smile: 
Puno mi je zgodnije napraviti paket i poslati poštom,pa ako nije problem molila bih adresu ili udruge ili ljudi kojima mogu direkt poslati doma.

----------

